# I got an ACTUAL JOB!



## Funkadelic (Oct 6, 2010)

About two months ago I made a thread about how my anxiety was preventing me from getting a part time job: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f26/advice-on-getting-a-first-job-107944/

Today I had an actual interview (my first ever), and I actually made it through and got the job. What is the job? Well it's at McDonald's. It might not sound that great to most people, but I'm really quite proud of myself for overcoming my anxiety. 

The only downside is that my mind goes blank sometimes, and it makes me look stupid. Like, at one point, I was trying to take a customer's order and I got really nervous and spent a very long time trying to look for the items on the screen. I relaxed afterwards, thankfully. That's going to take some getting used to... :no So yeah, I'm still really anxious about making mistakes, but at least I got somewhere today. Yay.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

That's awesome! Congrats


----------



## ready (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats man!


----------



## Phthalo blend (Feb 5, 2011)

That's freakin fantastic man, and who cares how that job sounds to other people anyways.


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

That's great! Congrats Funkadelic! ^^


----------



## ruinMYlife (Nov 23, 2008)

good work man, thats something to be proud of, i was when i first got mine


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Sounds like an excellent exposure opportunity! Soon, you'll be whispering expletives (away from customers) like the rest of the service industry! 


Things to note when you're working with the public:
--there are many impatient people, BUT you have to calm yourself to be precise. So initially you're going to be sloooow. Be slow and accurate first. Rather than quick and bumbling. You can get away with the "I'm new here" line for pretty long! 
--don't take anything personally and try to put it all in perspective. People can be jerks, but they are typically angry about situations(e.g. they're being inconvenienced, they feel ripped off, misunderstood etc.). It's difficult to handle people when they're in a funk, definitely call the manager as soon as a person has a melt-down. Expect that it will happen. 
--people can also be genuinely sweet too! You'll see parents encouraging their kids to order their own food and ask questions. You will meet the 'salt of the earth' guy that mentions current events. You'll get a few lucky breaks from people who work for a living. 


Consider this a 'stepping stone' to something else.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

^ I agree completely with this post having worked in the service industry before.

It's common to make mistakes while getting started on the job. Now is the time to ask questions and doing so will also help you gauge the work ethic of your coworkers. (I tend to stick around people with strong ethics, not to take advantage of them, but they give me a kick in the butt to continue to work hard.)

Good luck, and congrats!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

That's great! Congrats! :clap


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

congrats, you have balls. I don't think I could work taking peoples orders or talking to people all day. Maybe something behind the scenes like making burgers :boogie


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Congrats! Who cares if it's at McDonalds, it's a job! That's more than I can say. lol


----------



## David561 (Aug 26, 2010)

Congrats! I wish you the best for u and ur anxiety!


----------



## c0ldhands (Jan 18, 2011)

cool, congratulations!
(i need to 'step up my game'!)


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

fantastic...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy to hear this! 

Just wait till you start getting paid, you'll have a ball man. 

My first job at a pizza joint bought me my first pair of Nikes. I was ecstatic walking to school in something that didn't come from Wal-Mart and fall apart in three weeks.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

congratulations!!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

That's great!! Congrats


----------



## Medicine Man X (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats! I'm hAppy for you.


----------



## stabby (Jan 23, 2011)

Gratz!


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats!


----------

